# looking for hobbyists in the WV area



## boardingfool (Sep 8, 2010)

I like to buy local and help out local hobyists, are there any in the WV area?


----------



## krzydmnd (Mar 20, 2020)

boardingfool said:


> I like to buy local and help out local hobyists, are there any in the WV area?


Where in WV are you? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

